# Wood ID Help



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

My neighbor brought these logs home to make some Crosses for Christmas presents. He asked me to Idenify them. My tree books rely heavy on leaves to ID the tree. When you cut through the thin bark there is a green layer under the brownish gray smooth bark. The wood is soft and has a sweet smell.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Sycamore. Its in the maple family and is beutiful quarter sawn. Flat sawn is hard has heck to dry flat and/or straight.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kirk Allen said:


> Sycamore.


:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Cruddy picture but here's what the inside of your log looks like - after it sits around a while . . . .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kirk Allen said:


> is beutiful quarter sawn.


:yes:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I'm late, but I'm here!

:yes: Another (put my neck on the line) vote for sycamore.

Hey, that was easy.

Oh, they beat me to it.:laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thanks guys. It looks like the I's have it. It will be named Sycamore. That is one tree I have never cut on.


----------

